# Samson Supplies



## strongisland (Jan 8, 2019)

Another perfect order from Samson . Ordered on Wednesday afternoon , nice package at my door Monday . Packed perfectly there gear is spot on and I have used them for years and always been more than happy with them .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lg1275sf (Jan 15, 2019)

Samson has never let me down. Top-quality gear, quick shipping and always well-packaged. Great communication and have never had a problem with delivery.


----------



## SAMSON SUPPLIES (Mar 2, 2019)

Much appreciated!  There is a reason we are the longest operating domestic source.


----------



## lg1275sf (Mar 8, 2019)

Again - Samson ALWAYS comes through. Consistently the best source I've ever used.


----------



## soxlions2 (Mar 11, 2019)

I have been using Samson for years and never once have a had an issue with anything. I wouldnt trust anyone else.


----------



## SAMSON SUPPLIES (May 3, 2019)

soxlions2 said:


> I have been using Samson for years and never once have a had an issue with anything. I wouldnt trust anyone else.



Thank you!

Email us for our most current list at samson@securenym.net


----------



## lg1275sf (Jun 3, 2019)

Samson is the best - hands down! Been using him for years. Always top-quality gear, prompt shipping! Always securely packed and have never had an issue!


----------



## lg1275sf (Jun 14, 2019)

Yet again - another seamless transaction with Samson. Has always been and will always be, my go-to source for top quality gear!


----------

